# Do You Have Back-up/Multiples for Tools/Supplies like Can Openers for SHTF/TEOTWAWKI



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Do you have back-ups and multiples for Non-Consumable Tools and Supplies such as Can Openers, pots and pans, etc. in the event of SHTF/TEOTWAWKI? I'm wondering if you initially buy more than one of an item? I unfortunately haven't done so and I'll be taking an inventory of my stock on hand and probably buying back-ups this year.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I am going to say what everyone else is thinking...

*Two is one and one is none!*


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

It is fine to have back ups of some things and fine to have one of some things. There is no right or wrong. You just do what you can and what you think is worthwhile.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I've got back-ups of non-electric versions of many of my appliances- for example a campfire toaster, cast iron as well as stainless pots and pans (which makes my fireplace, grill and rocket stove all back-ups to my electric stove). I think my favorite back-up, though (and one of the best things the army ever invented!) is my P-38 can opener! I have quite a few of them- one on my key chain, one on my dog tags, one in each of our GHBs, and a few in the kitchen. 

I've been out of work for two weeks after tearing my patellar tendon, and so while I've been sitting around with my foot in the air, I've had lots of time for thinking. One of the things I spent a lot of time thinking about and taking notes was "how would we accomplish everything that needs to be done around the house without electricity?" This was a great exercise and helped me to identify a few back-up things I do not have. For example, I have a fireplace, but it is not that large, and so if I wanted to cook in the fireplace, I need to get a smaller Dutch oven that will fit better. Our town's water is gravity-based rather than pump-based, so even when the power goes out, we still have water, and I only live less than 0.5 miles from a large lake- but water filtration will be important because I only have small water filters in our GHBs, and we won't be able to rely on the town water supply to be clean for very long. This tells me I need to get a larger water filter. I'm not worried about heating, and it doesn't get hot here (we don't even have air conditioning!) so no back-up considerations there. Medical back-ups? OK there. Intense lighting for surgery/sutures, etc. might be an issue, but I have a few ultra-bright flashlights with back-up batteries. Transportation - bicycles - we've got a couple with back-up spare parts. I also have my favorite AWATVs (all-weather all-terrain vehicles, more commonly known as combat boots!) as well as several canes, walkers, and a wheelchair (and hopefully those are back-ups I won't need!) Back-ups for sanitation- I have an old washboard (and know how to use it!). I also have a hospital-type commode chair and a lot of kitty litter and plastic bags. We have a manual coffee grinder and percolator (I do NOT want to live through the apocalypse with my hubby going without coffee!!!!!  ) I have a pattern to make a solar oven and the supplies to do it- once that is done, one more appliance backed up! 

The last back-up is that I've found many "how to" sheets of survival information, and all are saved to my computer and my tablet. I printed all of this information off and put it into a SHTF notebook, along with important information, so I have a paper version all in one place of references and things I may need to be able to find without power.

It was a great exercise, and now I need to get the last few things I found we need! (until the next time I have time on my hands, and think of more things!)


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hiwall got the answer right, some things need a back up, but most things really don't need a back up. If you can't figure out how to dual purpose things or at least make do with what you have available, life is really going to suck if the SHTF. Not to mention that with a little bit of ingenuity, you can probably still make most anything you really need. Air conditioning might be a stretch, but still doable if you want it bad enough....


----------



## Saffer (Aug 3, 2012)

I even have a backup for my TV. Staring at a camp fire in the African bush (that's where I live) is far more entertaining than most of the dribble you see on TV anyway.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> . . . I've been out of work for two weeks after tearing my patellar tendon . . .


I partially tore my patellar tendon 20+ years ago, painful as hell. My recommendation for you is to invest in several pairs of good gel knee pads. I have a little knot of scar tissue on my knee cap that becomes very irritated if I spend any time on my knees working.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

No, I've still been accumulating my FIRST of some things since moving after the divorce.
My dad was always the multiples- of -everything guy, but not intentionally. Other than his main power tools, he'd set something down, couldn't find it and he'd go out and buy another one. So he literally has multiples of just about everything. Plus he has a habit of never throwing anything away.


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> I've got back-ups of non-electric versions of many of my appliances- for example a campfire toaster, cast iron as well as stainless pots and pans (which makes my fireplace, grill and rocket stove all back-ups to my electric stove). I think my favorite back-up, though (and one of the best things the army ever invented!) is my P-38 can opener! I have quite a few of them- one on my key chain, one on my dog tags, one in each of our GHBs, and a few in the kitchen.
> 
> I've been out of work for two weeks after tearing my patellar tendon, and so while I've been sitting around with my foot in the air, I've had lots of time for thinking. One of the things I spent a lot of time thinking about and taking notes was "how would we accomplish everything that needs to be done around the house without electricity?" This was a great exercise and helped me to identify a few back-up things I do not have. For example, I have a fireplace, but it is not that large, and so if I wanted to cook in the fireplace, I need to get a smaller Dutch oven that will fit better. Our town's water is gravity-based rather than pump-based, so even when the power goes out, we still have water, and I only live less than 0.5 miles from a large lake- but water filtration will be important because I only have small water filters in our GHBs, and we won't be able to rely on the town water supply to be clean for very long. This tells me I need to get a larger water filter. I'm not worried about heating, and it doesn't get hot here (we don't even have air conditioning!) so no back-up considerations there. Medical back-ups? OK there. Intense lighting for surgery/sutures, etc. might be an issue, but I have a few ultra-bright flashlights with back-up batteries. Transportation - bicycles - we've got a couple with back-up spare parts. I also have my favorite AWATVs (all-weather all-terrain vehicles, more commonly known as combat boots!) as well as several canes, walkers, and a wheelchair (and hopefully those are back-ups I won't need!) Back-ups for sanitation- I have an old washboard (and know how to use it!). I also have a hospital-type commode chair and a lot of kitty litter and plastic bags. We have a manual coffee grinder and percolator (I do NOT want to live through the apocalypse with my hubby going without coffee!!!!!  ) I have a pattern to make a solar oven and the supplies to do it- once that is done, one more appliance backed up!
> 
> ...


I like the part on the paper versions! That is my goal this year to get all my info on paper,power won't be on for ever.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Most things I try to keep spares of. Things like sauce pans I have multiple sizes and that will have to do because of space limitations. I only use hand operated can openers and they eventually wear out so I have three or four. Nesting items, like 9X13's we have multiples of. 

Hand tools like sockets and end wrenches I have multiples. First of all you often need two of the same size. Second, slight adaptations on tools make them easier to get into different situations. A few years ago I found watches on sale for a good price so I purchased three. I have a lot of hammers but duplicates of only one or two.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

As many others have stated, some things need duplicates and others don't. I try and have 2 or more of everything that needs a duplicate. Like Grimm said 2 is 1 and 1 is none. 

These are examples of some of the things I keep in redundancy:

Fire Starting-(thousands of matches, several dozen Bic lighters, Zippo with fuel and spare parts, a dozen ferro rods, and knowledge of other means).

Cutting tools-(several dozen pocket knives of various size, a dozen good quality fixed blade knives, machete, 2 hatchets, Axe, splitting maul)


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree that duplicates are the core of prepping, but also having duplicate items in separate locations would be a good idea.

Duplicate food storage areas.
Duplicate fuel storage areas.
Duplicate ammo and firearm storage areas.
Multiple areas of stored cash and PM's.
Duplicate firearms same caliber.
Duplicate tools in tools in duplicate areas.
Duplicate entrances and exits.
Duplicate power generation.

And if you are really prepared, duplicate living homes/living areas.

One way to solve several of these problems is to have a stocked RV or motor home with duplicate survival rations, that can be moved (or moved into) at a moments notice.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Tweto said:


> I agree that duplicates are the core of prepping, but also having duplicate items in separate locations would be a good idea.
> 
> Duplicate food storage areas.
> Duplicate fuel storage areas.
> ...


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

bigg777 said:


> I partially tore my patellar tendon 20+ years ago, painful as hell. My recommendation for you is to invest in several pairs of good gel knee pads. I have a little knot of scar tissue on my knee cap that becomes very irritated if I spend any time on my knees working.


Thanks for the suggestion, bigg!
Unfortunately, I've had a knee replacement in this knee, along with a number of other surgeries, and so kneeling is not something I could do even before this injury!


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm a person that likes to have two or more of everything too.Found out the other day as I was shoveling dirt that I had hauled to my yard as I have a new storage shed coming soon,Anyway my new fiberglass shovel just broke at the handle ,So off I go to get my wooden handle shovel. Two lessons,one the extra shovel and two,don't buy cheap tools and wooden handels are good! That may be 3 lessons.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Do you have back-ups and multiples for Non-Consumable Tools and Supplies such as Can Openers, pots and pans, etc. in the event of SHTF/TEOTWAWKI? I'm wondering if you initially buy more than one of an item? I unfortunately haven't done so and I'll be taking an inventory of my stock on hand and probably buying back-ups this year.


Depends.

Hand tools? Yes on the spares.

Can openers? No spares. Can be open with a knife or by the friction method.

Pots & Pans? No spares. They don't wear out, easy to make, re-purpose a different item or find abandoned.

Firearms? Yes. A definitely "one is none, two is one" item.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

DrD, your town's gravity water system needs a pump, probably electric, to get the water up to the holding tank. IMHO.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Country Living said:


> DrD, your town's gravity water system needs a pump, probably electric, to get the water up to the holding tank. IMHO.


Yes, it does, but when I talked to the water company as I was writing my hospital's pandemic plan, they said that we could count on having water for at least a couple of weeks, maybe longer depending on the time of year (our population shrinks greatly in the winter) based on the size of the tank, availability of possible generator power, and other factors. So.... a chance to store water for the short term at least.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Yes, it does, but when I talked to the water company as I was writing my hospital's pandemic plan, they said that we could count on having water for at least a couple of weeks, maybe longer depending on the time of year (our population shrinks greatly in the winter) ...


Depends on the SHTF event and the stupidity of the Sheepeople. All it would take is a water main break, nut leaving a fire hydrant open or enough residential houses with faucets left running...elevated water storage towers could last weeks or hours.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Depends on the SHTF event and the stupidity of the Sheepeople. All it would take is a water main break, nut leaving a fire hydrant open or enough residential houses with faucets left running...elevated water storage towers could last weeks or hours.


Interesting point. If the power goes out and I have water pressure, and I expect the power to stay off for more than a day. I will fill every can, bucket, pan, trash can, pail, tub, and drawer that I can. I will then take a quick, last shower to use some of my hot water before it becomes cold water.

If a lot of people have the same idea, and if the backup generators don't work then the tower will not last long.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have 4 kits that all have a knife, Tape measure,magnet,matches, lighter, lip balm, mini clamp,magnifier,screwdriver, bandage & cash.
This is so more then one person will have the bare tools, if we are not in the BOV or BOL. 
These kits are the on the run without BOBs,BOVs,BOL.
If we have a BOB then the kit is the back up.
Everything that can be backed up in the BOBs is.
Everything that can be backed up in the BOV is.
Everything that can be backed up in the BOL is.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I just need a extra back. This one is about wore out. Maybe get a big strong boyfriend for my wife? An extra wife is out of the question! I'm outnumbered with one.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Caribou said:


> Interesting point. If the power goes out and I have water pressure, and I expect the power to stay off for more than a day. I will fill every can, bucket, pan, trash can, pail, tub, and drawer that I can. I will then take a quick, last shower to use some of my hot water before it becomes cold water.
> 
> If a lot of people have the same idea, and if the backup generators don't work then the tower will not last long.


That is part of my emergency plan too. If a power outage (more than blown transformer) or at the first sign of any other major event (rioting, etc.) I start filling all my empty containers, plus my bath (Aqua-pod kit), this will supplement all my stored water. Even us human reptiles have to have some water. :teehee:Even a false alarm will provide valuable experience in using up the newly captured water.

If it is summer, I expect all my neighbors to be gone in a week. They will be head for the Ozarks, I have signs pointing the way.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> If it is summer, I expect all my neighbors to be gone in a week. They will be head for the Ozarks, I have signs pointing the way.


And I hope those signs to the Ozarks have them all headed east on I 10 and NOT up the Beeline! :2thumb:


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

You really need to look at what you're getting ready to buy. With tools I prefer quality over quantity. I couldn't tell you how many crappy Chinese sockets I broke before finally biting the bullet and buying a top notch set. Haven't broken one since. Recently I bought a duplicate set of the good sockets and put the tested ones away. As I get older and find myself buying the same items over and over again, the higher price tag on a better quality item just seems cheaper. 

As mentioned above, having duplicates in your bug out bags is a good idea. You will be more familiar with the equipment if like kind bags have the same items. Don't get three different style tourniquets for three bags. If the time ever came to use one, you don't want to spend time figuring out how it works. The only difference between the contents of my wife's car BOB and mine are the clothes pouch and her luxury items.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> And I hope those signs to the Ozarks have them all headed east on I 10 and NOT up the Beeline! :2thumb:


Of course, I am sending them through Texas and New Mexico. If they survive this route, then they will almost be ready for the wonderful reception they will get in the Ozarks. I can already hear the banjo music playing for them.artydance:


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

chaosjourney said:


> ...As mentioned above, having duplicates in your bug out bags is a good idea. ...


Yes and no. More duplicates you have the heaver the BOB.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Yes and no. More duplicates you have the heaver the BOB.


I apologize if my words were confusing. I was talking about having duplicate items for each bag rather than buying various brands and models.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i love duplicates of things.be it food,hand tools,storage containers,diff sources of light during a power outage.diff forms of communication,to what ever..


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> Of course, I am sending them through Texas and New Mexico. If they survive this route, then they will almost be ready for the wonderful reception they will get in the Ozarks. I can already hear the banjo music playing for them.artydance:


I love banjo music.

Did I mention I was born in Kansas and raised in Texas so I'm sure I can handle the "Texas/New Mexico" route. Not to mention we live near the high desert now.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Multiples of everything is not really possible. However, your main necessities such as: gardening tools, can openers, water filtering/sanitizing implements, fire starters, sidearms+ammo, SD/HD longarms +ammo, traps/snares, shelter maintenance products, light sources, energy sources, packets of heirloom seeds, stoves, entertainment, commos, etc. . . Require backups, because failure happens.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

chaosjourney said:


> I apologize if my words were confusing. I was talking about having duplicate items for each bag rather than buying various brands and models.


No need to apologize. It's interesting (sometimes) how one party (me) can completely misinterpret what another has written.


----------

